# Whistler



## hender214 (Jan 25, 2014)

Im travelling to Whistler in march with a few friends just need the lowdown on where to eat and drink places to avoid etc. Don't need fancy restaurants just big portions and a good beer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

hender214 said:


> Im travelling to Whistler in march with a few friends just need the lowdown on where to eat and drink places to avoid etc. Don't need fancy restaurants just big portions and a good beer.


Hy's Steakhouse was really good. I think somewhat more expensive but good food. 

Merlins which is a bar at the base of Blackcomb was awesome. Live music towards the end of the day, people standing and singing on tables like everyone knew each other. Lots of girls too. The vibe was AWESOME.........

The big thing up there were Caesars, get one at Merlin's it had a stick of bacon in it and everything. A really great drink and everyone loved them.


Moe Joes is a bar that turns into a club at night. I think almost every bar turns into a club lol. I met a bunch of Brazilian girls there and was doing my thing lol. Lots of fun again, a little bit younger scene but didn't phase me at the time, I think it was a college week.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

We were up there a couple of years ago and found a couple of places on Yelp that sounded good. Both turned out to live up to the reviews.

One was Elements Urban Tapas Parlour which might not fit your description of large portions since it is a Tapas/small plates restaurant but everything we had was really good and surprisingly filling. It seems to be always busy.

the other place we ate was Pasta Lupino Gourmet which is a small family run Italian restaurant. Very popular with the locals. Portions are good, typical Italian.

Didn't go that trip but the Irish pub at the base of the lift is a good place for a post-ride beer and Irish comfort food. Also has live music.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

My picks.
El furniture warehouse, whole menu is $5.
Merlins at the base of Blackcomb for Après and nachos.
Moe Joes if you want to get real loose and party (especially Sunday)


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If you've never been there are a couple things you should do, even if you only stay for one drink because everybody does it:

Dustys bar at whistler creekside
Garibaldi lift company (great patio)


My three favorite places to eat on the mountain are glacier lodge, hortsmann hut, and the top of seventh heaven chair. 

Finally while a bit expensive the patio at the fairmont chateau whistler is very nice and well heated, and the nachos were so good I took a picture of them on their arrival at the table.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Splitz Grill for a Double Splitz Burger, Earls for Pork Ribs, Crystal Hut (On mountain) for waffles, Crystals (Village) for wings and jugs of Granville Island Honey Lager, and Ravens (on mountain) for a cinnamon bun!!!!! 

Dusty's over at Creekside for party beers, and pulled pork buns!!!!!


----------



## Jaanos (Feb 20, 2015)

Try Peaked Pies and Dupps burrito place on main street. Crystal lounge is cool for beers and live music or the Beacon. 

I live there - in Denver the next week and heading to Love Land Sunday if anyone is keen on showing a tourist Aussie around!


----------



## hender214 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers guys im liking the nachos idea I just wish it would snow there lol


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Live in Seattle. Co-worker was just up there the last five days. Snow up top is decent, but down low they already have the bikes going if that is of any interest. Look at the trail map and get out as far as possible away from the newbies that should not be that far up. 

As for food and drink. Just walk the village and find what looks appealing. If you want something specific then look to Yelp to help you out. It is very easy to get around. Enjoy.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm heading there with 4 others on March 22-29. My first time there. 

We have a kitchen at our place, so we won't be eating out much to save $$$, but we will probably go out at night for some fun I'm sure.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Go to the grocery store way before you get to Whistler. I repeat do your grocery shopping way before you get to Whistler. The grocery stores in Whistler are the most expensive I think I have ever been to. 

If anyone knows of where to find cheap groceries in Whistler I would love to hear it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

rmerikle said:


> Go to the grocery store way before you get to Whistler. I repeat do your grocery shopping way before you get to Whistler. The grocery stores in Whistler are the most expensive I think I have ever been to.
> 
> If anyone knows of where to find cheap groceries in Whistler I would love to hear it.


that was the plan. I was told the IGA in Whistler's marketplace by my concierge, but I'm guessing that's going to be expensive as hell. I'd probably go to the grocery store outside of whistler. Suggestions?


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes the IGA is crazy expensive for a grocery store. If you are driving up from Vancouver then just hit something before you head out of town. There are even a couple of smaller towns along the way that are a better option then Whistler. 

From what I remember though Booze seems to be one of the few things that you can buy at a store that is reasonably priced if you don't want to transport a bunch of booze up there. Is that because of government regulation? Not sure? But bottom line anything you can purchase in Vancouver the better and I do mean anything. Food or otherwise.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

rmerikle said:


> Yes the IGA is crazy expensive for a grocery store. If you are driving up from Vancouver then just hit something before you head out of town. There are even a couple of smaller towns along the way that are a better option then Whistler.
> 
> From what I remember though Booze seems to be one of the few things that you can buy at a store that is reasonably priced if you don't want to transport a bunch of booze up there. Is that because of government regulation? Not sure? But bottom line anything you can purchase in Vancouver the better and I do mean anything. Food or otherwise.


Well, I don't know how I would transport a ton of food from vancouver with all my gear and such. I just don't think there will be enough room for groceries.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're worried about money.......stop in Squamish. Groceries and booze and everything else is more expensive in Whizzler.


----------



## FreshiesAllDay (Mar 4, 2015)

Cancel the trip if you can. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> If you're worried about money.......stop in Squamish. Groceries and booze and everything else is more expensive in Whizzler.


yeah, Squamish is what I was told also. 



FreshiesAllDay said:


> Cancel the trip if you can. :eyetwitch2:


can't. already paid for everything.


----------

